# Investcorp Milan: si tratta per 1,18 mld debiti inclusi



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Reuters: i colloqui tra Investcorp ed Elliott per il Milan stanno procedendo sulla base di una valutazione di circa 1,18 mld di euro debiti inclusi. Investcorp potrebbe concordare l'acquisizione del Milan già questa settimana riferiscono fonti vicine alla trattativa.

Class CNBC: plausibile che il signing dell'operazione relativa alla cessione del Milan venga firmato entro fine mese. È quanto si apprende da una fonte vicina al dossier. Per il closing vero e proprio, bisognerà aspettare la fine del campionato

Anche Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: in casa Milan c’è aria di closing. Avvocati al lavoro a Londra e distanze minime. Singer prova a tenersi una quota del 10%

Sempre Tuttosport: probabile il closing a fine stagione. Elliott prova a tenersi una quota di minoranza da rivendere (per guadagnarci di più) fino all'ok al nuovo stadio.

Corriere della Sera: il closing dovrebbe arrivare a fine stagione. Anche se qualcuno sostiene che la chiusura potrebbe esserci già a fine mese.

Corriere dello Sport: tempi sempre più stretti per la cessione del Milan. La due diligence sta per essere ultimata.Il closing alla fine campionato. Investcorp vuole restare proprietario per almeno 10 anni e raddoppiare il valore della società, Per riuscirci serviranno anche investimenti milionari sul mercato che arriveranno gradualmente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Reuters: i colloqui tra Investcorp ed Elliott per il Milan stanno procedendo sulla base di una valutazione di circa 1,18 mld di euro debiti inclusi. Investcorp potrebbe concordare l'acquisizione del Milan già questa settimana riferiscono fonti vicine alla trattativa.
> 
> Class CNBC: plausibile che il signing dell'operazione relativa alla cessione del Milan venga firmato entro fine mese. È quanto si apprende da una fonte vicina al dossier. Per il closing vero e proprio, bisognerà aspettare la fine del campionato
> 
> ...


ma debiti finanziari non ne abbiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Reuters: i colloqui tra Investcorp ed Elliott per il Milan stanno procedendo sulla base di una valutazione di circa 1,18 mld di euro debiti inclusi. Investcorp potrebbe concordare l'acquisizione del Milan già questa settimana riferiscono fonti vicine alla trattativa.
> 
> Class CNBC: plausibile che il signing dell'operazione relativa alla cessione del Milan venga firmato entro fine mese. È quanto si apprende da una fonte vicina al dossier. Per il closing vero e proprio, bisognerà aspettare la fine del campionato
> 
> ...


chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.

tutto compreso penso che il milan tra qualche anno costerà il triplo di quel che costa ora.


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
> chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
> chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
> chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.
> ...


Post da scolpire sulla pietra. Perfetto 1000% Willy


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Reuters: i colloqui tra Investcorp ed Elliott per il Milan stanno procedendo sulla base di una valutazione di circa 1,18 mld di euro debiti inclusi. Investcorp potrebbe concordare l'acquisizione del Milan già questa settimana riferiscono fonti vicine alla trattativa.
> 
> Class CNBC: plausibile che il signing dell'operazione relativa alla cessione del Milan venga firmato entro fine mese. È quanto si apprende da una fonte vicina al dossier. Per il closing vero e proprio, bisognerà aspettare la fine del campionato
> 
> ...


A naso direi che ci siamo, ormai siamo ai dettagli ma l'accordo si farà

Prevedo fegati spappolati in ogni dove..

Sono una persona umile e mi piace il basso profilo ma godrei parecchio se il cammellaro si presentasse stile Ibra 2010 della serie "voglio solo dire ai tifosi che sono venuto qui per vincere e per vincere intendo che adesso si vince tutto"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
> chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
> chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
> chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.
> ...


Per me dipende da chi c'è realmente dietro Investcorp.
Se agiscono da soli lo scenario potrebbe essere quello che hai appena spiegato, ma se dietro partecipano anche altri pezzi grossi (tipo Mubadala e compagnia) per me non sarebbe da escludere una politica stile City.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
> chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
> chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
> chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.
> ...


Pane pane vino vino


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
> chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
> chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
> chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.
> ...


Speriamo in questo ginepraio di interessi primari, secondari e terziari di vincere qualcosa nel frattempo


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

Con la sfortuna che abbiamo ci comprano i ricconi e dopo due giorni scoppia la terza guerra mondiale


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2022)

Aspetto di leggere i vostri commenti tra 20gg.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Reuters: i colloqui tra Investcorp ed Elliott per il Milan stanno procedendo sulla base di una valutazione di circa 1,18 mld di euro debiti inclusi. Investcorp potrebbe concordare l'acquisizione del Milan già questa settimana riferiscono fonti vicine alla trattativa.
> 
> Class CNBC: plausibile che il signing dell'operazione relativa alla cessione del Milan venga firmato entro fine mese. È quanto si apprende da una fonte vicina al dossier. Per il closing vero e proprio, bisognerà aspettare la fine del campionato
> 
> ...


Questi hanno puntato Milano e programmano di venire a fare la spesa delle sue eccellenze a prezzo di saldo, hanno troppo potere d'acquisto per provare a competere... meglio loro che i cinesi cmq. 

Mi sembra che lo schema si ripeta in maniera abbastanza costante, Investcorp proverà a fare a Milano quello che Abramovich e Al-Thani hanno fatto a Londra e Parigi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
> chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
> chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
> chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.
> ...


giusto, avrei preferito una cessione a 700 milioni e 400 milioni di risorse per il Milan. ma tant'è, Elliot ha fatto il suo e si prende il suo bel profitto, è il suo lavoro


----------



## mil77 (26 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Aspetto di leggere i vostri commenti tra 20gg.


Saranno positivi o negativi?


----------



## Solo (26 Aprile 2022)

Reuters dice che si potrebbe chiudere venerdì. Inoltre dice che bilancio 21-22 avrà circa 60M di perdite.


----------



## Gamma (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
> chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
> chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
> chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.
> ...



Tutto condivisibile.

Elliot non va ne santificato ne tantomeno condannato, semplicemente ha fatto il suo lavoro.
Ha preso una società, l'ha ripulita in pochi anni e l'ha migliorata per poterla rivendere e fare profitto. Normalità.
Ne viene fuori che vinciamo tutti:
loro guadagnano;
noi siamo cresciuti e oggi attiriamo acquirenti più ambiziosi (con obiettivi di guadagno più elevati e, giocoforza, ambizioni sportive più grandi).

Anche prospettando una gestione alla Elliot da parte di Investcorp (seppur di portata più ampia, per ovvie ragioni), potremmo levarci davvero tante soddisfazioni.

Poi chissà, tra qualche anno, quando il nostro valore sarà realisticamente raddoppiato (come minimo) e questo nuovo fondo dovesse decidere di venderci, magari arriverà quel ricco proprietario milanista interessato più a vincere che a guadagnare.
Ma ripeto, Investcorp per guadagnare dovrà migliorare l'immagine del Milan e riportarla quantomeno tra le prime 8 d'Europa, quindi determinati investimenti per migliorare le strutture e la squadra saranno inevitabili, pee questo sono fiducioso.

Poi la nostra attuale dirigenza ci ha portati dalla lotta intorno al 6 posto alla lotta Scudetto con due spicci (se li paragoniamo al mercato medio odierno), figuriamoci quali risultati possono ottenere potenzialmente attingendo ad un budget più che rispettabile...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me dipende da chi c'è realmente dietro Investcorp.
> Se agiscono da soli lo scenario potrebbe essere quello che hai appena spiegato, ma se dietro partecipano anche altri pezzi grossi (tipo Mubadala e compagnia) per me non sarebbe da escludere una politica stile City.


guarda inizialmente non avevo certezze, ma da quando ho saputo quanto vale il city (5 mld) sono convinto che chiunque ci sia dietro abbia l'obiettivo di spendere.
ho sempre pensato che il milan non poteva far altro che esplodere in valore e fatturato, fisiologicamente, ed anche nei risultati sportivi.
troppe potenzialità.
per questo ridimensiono sempre abbastanza l'operato dei dirigenti...
se questi mettono anche 100M all'anno per 5 anni che sono arcisufficienti per partecipare sempre alla CL, tra 1 lustro il valore è raddoppiato e il fatturato anche.
perchè non lo fa elliot? non lo so credo che loro si accontentino in 4 anni di rivalutarci per 300M quasi, dopotutto ci han preso per niente.
ma se questi ci prendono a 1,1 mld devono venderci minimo a 2. che ci siano dietro dei pazzi o dei ragionieri, penso che i soldi li piazzino.


----------



## Giofa (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
> chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
> chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
> chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.
> ...


Sintesi perfetta...dite quello che volete ma sappiate che avete torto


----------



## sacchino (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda inizialmente non avevo certezze, ma da quando ho saputo quanto vale il city (5 mld) sono convinto che chiunque ci sia dietro abbia l'obiettivo di spendere.
> ho sempre pensato che il milan non poteva far altro che esplodere in valore e fatturato, fisiologicamente, ed anche nei risultati sportivi.
> troppe potenzialità.
> per questo ridimensiono sempre abbastanza l'operato dei dirigenti...
> ...


Elliot è un fondo che lavora sul breve termine max 3 anni, Investcorp sul medio lungo max 10 anni. Quindi il primo risana è valorizza, il secondo accresce il valore.


----------



## sacchino (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda inizialmente non avevo certezze, ma da quando ho saputo quanto vale il city (5 mld) sono convinto che chiunque ci sia dietro abbia l'obiettivo di spendere.
> ho sempre pensato che il milan non poteva far altro che esplodere in valore e fatturato, fisiologicamente, ed anche nei risultati sportivi.
> troppe potenzialità.
> per questo ridimensiono sempre abbastanza l'operato dei dirigenti...
> ...


Elliot è un fondo che lavora sul breve termine max 3 anni, Investcorp sul medio lungo max 10 anni. Quindi il primo risana è valorizza, il secondo accresce il valore.


----------



## FreddieM83 (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda inizialmente non avevo certezze, ma da quando ho saputo quanto vale il city (5 mld) sono convinto che chiunque ci sia dietro abbia l'obiettivo di spendere.
> ho sempre pensato che il milan non poteva far altro che esplodere in valore e fatturato, fisiologicamente, ed anche nei risultati sportivi.
> troppe potenzialità.
> per questo ridimensiono sempre abbastanza l'operato dei dirigenti...
> ...


é esattamente così. Questo fondo ha studiato un mercato di riferimento (sicuramente la premier) e ha valutato le potenzialità del prodotto calcio. Se squadre senza tradizione nè bacino di utenti storico valgono 3+ mld (es. il Chelsea è in vendita per 3.5 mld, oppure il city che ha sforato un valore potenziale di 5 mld) dove può arrivare un gigante dormiente come il Milan?
Quindi, acquisto a 1.2 mld, altrettanti di investimento (non solo calciomercato ma anche strutture/marchio/ecc.) sono 2.5 mld. Per un prodotto che potrebbe valerne (se il piano di investimenti darà i suoi frutti) più del doppio.
Sembra un paradosso, ma la cartina tornasole di quanto sia ambizioso il piano industriale di Investcorp è Elliot. Se mantiene il 10% di quote ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> é esattamente così. Questo fondo ha studiato un mercato di riferimento (sicuramente la premier) e ha valutato le potenzialità del prodotto calcio. Se squadre senza tradizione nè bacino di utenti storico valgono 3+ mld (es. il Chelsea è in vendita per 3.5 mld, oppure il city che ha sforato un valore potenziale di 5 mld) dove può arrivare un gigante dormiente come il Milan?
> Quindi, acquisto a 1.2 mld, altrettanti di investimento (non solo calciomercato ma anche strutture/marchio/ecc.) sono 2.5 mld. Per un prodotto che potrebbe valerne (se il piano di investimenti darà i suoi frutti) più del doppio.
> *Sembra un paradosso, ma la cartina tornasole di quanto sia ambizioso il piano industriale di Investcorp è Elliot. Se mantiene il 10% di quote ci sarà da divertirsi.*


interessante.......


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Reuters: i colloqui tra Investcorp ed Elliott per il Milan stanno procedendo sulla base di una valutazione di circa 1,18 mld di euro debiti inclusi. Investcorp potrebbe concordare l'acquisizione del Milan già questa settimana riferiscono fonti vicine alla trattativa.
> 
> Class CNBC: plausibile che il signing dell'operazione relativa alla cessione del Milan venga firmato entro fine mese. È quanto si apprende da una fonte vicina al dossier. Per il closing vero e proprio, bisognerà aspettare la fine del campionato
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> é esattamente così. Questo fondo ha studiato un mercato di riferimento (sicuramente la premier) e ha valutato le potenzialità del prodotto calcio. Se squadre senza tradizione nè bacino di utenti storico valgono 3+ mld (es. il Chelsea è in vendita per 3.5 mld, oppure il city che ha sforato un valore potenziale di 5 mld) dove può arrivare un gigante dormiente come il Milan?
> Quindi, acquisto a 1.2 mld, altrettanti di investimento (non solo calciomercato ma anche strutture/marchio/ecc.) sono 2.5 mld. Per un prodotto che potrebbe valerne (se il piano di investimenti darà i suoi frutti) più del doppio.
> Sembra un paradosso, ma la cartina tornasole di quanto sia ambizioso il piano industriale di Investcorp è Elliot. Se mantiene il 10% di quote ci sarà da divertirsi.


lo penso anche io, se resta Idiott è per speculare alla grande, non penso resterebbe solo per il gusto di renderci sostenibili riciclabili e cavolate varie


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Elliot è un fondo che lavora sul breve termine max 3 anni, Investcorp sul medio lungo max 10 anni. Quindi il primo risana è valorizza, il secondo accresce il valore.


E' semplice economia, ci sta, infatti mi sorprende che in tanti ancora pensino che questi non metteranno 1€ quando invece dovranno fare proprio questo e in tempi brevi anche, vedremo valanghe di investimenti nei prossimi anni con un Milan saldamente in Champions, solo così il Milan potrà arrivare a raddoppiare il proprio valore.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Reuters: i colloqui tra Investcorp ed Elliott per il Milan stanno procedendo sulla base di una valutazione di circa 1,18 mld di euro debiti inclusi. Investcorp potrebbe concordare l'acquisizione del Milan già questa settimana riferiscono fonti vicine alla trattativa.
> 
> Class CNBC: plausibile che il signing dell'operazione relativa alla cessione del Milan venga firmato entro fine mese. È quanto si apprende da una fonte vicina al dossier. Per il closing vero e proprio, bisognerà aspettare la fine del campionato
> 
> ...


Il bello di giocarsi uno scudetto dopo tanto tempo è che questa storia del closing la vivo molto rilassata, in secondo piano, senza farmi coinvolgere piu di tanto in questo ping pong di notizie o presunte tali.


----------



## Mauricio (26 Aprile 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> é esattamente così. Questo fondo ha studiato un mercato di riferimento (sicuramente la premier) e ha valutato le potenzialità del prodotto calcio. Se squadre senza tradizione nè bacino di utenti storico valgono 3+ mld (es. il Chelsea è in vendita per 3.5 mld, oppure il city che ha sforato un valore potenziale di 5 mld) dove può arrivare un gigante dormiente come il Milan?
> Quindi, acquisto a 1.2 mld, altrettanti di investimento (non solo calciomercato ma anche strutture/marchio/ecc.) sono 2.5 mld. Per un prodotto che potrebbe valerne (se il piano di investimenti darà i suoi frutti) più del doppio.
> Sembra un paradosso, ma la cartina tornasole di quanto sia ambizioso il piano industriale di Investcorp è Elliot. Se mantiene il 10% di quote ci sarà da divertirsi.


Si ma dimentichi un pezzo importante della storia secondo me: la differenza tra Premier e Serie A. Come sapere tutti l’ultima in Premier prende più soldi di diritti tv della Juve, giusto per ricordare i valori in campo. Per cui è fisiologico che le squadre inglesi di vertice valgano 3/5 miliardi. In Italia è un’altra storia: già arrivare a 2/2,5 miliardi sarebbe un ottimo risultato.
Anche io però sto tralasciando un pezzo non di poco conto: se va come spero, la super lega in qualche anno si farà, e allora la valutazione del Milan potrà davvero arrivare alle cifre della Premier.


----------



## King of the North (26 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> giusto, avrei preferito una cessione a 700 milioni e 400 milioni di risorse per il Milan. ma tant'è, Elliot ha fatto il suo e si prende il suo bel profitto, è il suo lavoro


Quando leggo commenti del genere fatico a crederci…..
Vi è chiaro, vero, che anche volendo non possono spendere 400mln sul mercato se il fatturato ad oggi non arriva a 300mln?
Prima di poter spendere bisogna aumentare il fatturato quindi auguriamoci che ci portino sponsorizzazioni ricche. Così puoi spendere.
Qua c’è gente che ancora parla di Elliott come di una proprietà che non spende ma ad oggi il bilancio ha sempre mostrato saldo negativo, ergo….hanno sempre speso più di quanto incassato. 
per fortuna che Elliott e Gazidis hanno avuto una politica incentrata al pareggio di bilancio, altrimenti pensate che qualcuno si faceva avanti per comprarci?


----------



## FreddieM83 (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> lo penso anche io, se resta Idiott è per speculare alla grande, non penso resterebbe solo per il gusto di renderci sostenibili riciclabili e cavolate varie


Nessun nobile fine, solo previsioni e calcolatrice. Per restare sulle cifre citate prima, oggi non vende il 10% che ha un valore di 120 mln. Dovrà sostenere il 10% di un piano di investimenti di 1,2 mld, ovvero altri 120 mln (a meno di accordi precisi). Un Milan con un piano investimenti imponente, costantemente ai vertici in Italia e in champions (e magari vittorioso), nel giro di 3-5 anni varrà molto più che 2,4 mld. In pratica è come se Elliot reinvestisse 240 mln nel milan. 
Considerando che, ad occhio, 240-260 mln è proprio la plusvalenza che farebbe vendendo oggi il 90% del milan, sarebbe un investimento a costo zero e dall’alto potenziale ( più o meno 80% di redditività). 
Finanziariamente sarebbe un’operazione magistrale, ma Elliot non lo scopriamo certo oggi…


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda inizialmente non avevo certezze, ma da quando ho saputo quanto vale il city (5 mld) sono convinto che chiunque ci sia dietro abbia l'obiettivo di spendere.
> ho sempre pensato che il milan non poteva far altro che esplodere in valore e fatturato, fisiologicamente, ed anche nei risultati sportivi.
> troppe potenzialità.
> per questo ridimensiono sempre abbastanza l'operato dei dirigenti...
> ...


Perchè Elliott ha già messo 700 milioni nel Milan. Per come ragionano, di fronte ad un'offerta da 1,1 miliardi cedono. Sono un fondo speculativo a breve termine, mica hanno in mente di restare al Milan a lungo...

Elliott ha fatto il suo e alla fine possiamo dire che lo ha fatto bene, considerando come eravamo messi giusto qualche anno fa.

Riguardo agli arabi, vedo che fai piu o meno il mio stesso ragionamento.

Guarda voglio restare prudente, ma se dico quello che penso davvero... secondo me investiranno centinaia e centinaia di milioni nelle campagne acquisti, un fiume di soldi e faranno un gran casino nel calcio italiano, rivoluzionando le cose come successo col PSG e il City in Francia e Inghilterra. Perchè è assurdo che questi prendano il Milan per 1,2 miliardi quasi senza pensare che l'obiettivo non sia competere ai massimi livelli del calcio mondiale, non avrebbe senso niente di meno.
Questo a prescindere da chi ci sia dietro al fondo Investcorps, perchè non sono cosi sicuro che siano davvero loro a comprare il Milan, ho la sensazione che operino per qualcuno che non ha intenzione ancora di esporsi.


----------



## FreddieM83 (26 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si ma dimentichi un pezzo importante della storia secondo me: la differenza tra Premier e Serie A. Come sapere tutti l’ultima in Premier prende più soldi di diritti tv della Juve, giusto per ricordare i valori in campo. Per cui è fisiologico che le squadre inglesi di vertice valgano 3/5 miliardi. In Italia è un’altra storia: già arrivare a 2/2,5 miliardi sarebbe un ottimo risultato.
> Anche io però sto tralasciando un pezzo non di poco conto: se va come spero, la super lega in qualche anno si farà, e allora la valutazione del Milan potrà davvero arrivare alle cifre della Premier.


Hai detto tutto tu, bravo. Magari non la superlega, ma la nuova Champions (la cui formula sarà sicuramente una schifezza, ma per scongiurare ogni ripensamento alle Società saranno promessi ricavi più corposi) o il mondiale per club progettato dalla FIFA per il 2024.
Comunque, nell'esempio fatto da me (e ripeto, sono cifre prive di alcun approfondimento) "basterebbe" arrivare a 3 mld di valore per avere un ritorno.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Aprile 2022)

Scusate la domanda da ignorante in materia, ma questo "signing" è vincolante? Nel senso, una volta firmato, il closing è obbligatorio o ci si può tirare indietro? Nsomma devo sapere se comprare il turbante...


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate la domanda da ignorante in materia, ma questo "signing" è vincolante? Nel senso, una volta firmato, il closing è obbligatorio o ci si può tirare indietro? Nsomma devo sapere se comprare il turbante...


Il Signing è vincolante, è un pre-contratto dove si fissano tutti gli accordi presi nella duediligence, nessuno dei due può più tirarsi indietro previo pesantissime somme da versare per aver interrotto la trattativa, dopo ci sono i giorni tecnici per completare il closing. Se firmano il Closing è virtualmente fatto.

Per farti un esempio, è quello che è accaduto quando Yongong Li comunicò di aver trovato i soldi tramite prestito di Elliot e quindi firmò il Signin con data di Closing il 13 aprile, un mese prima della data.

Se firmano venerdì, dopo l'ultima giornata firmano il Closing ma già Venerdì il Milan sarà virtualmente di Investcorp. E come aspettare la fine delle visite mediche di un giocatore appena comprato. Dopo le visite la firma. Dopo il passaggio di denaro la firma. Capito?


----------



## sacchino (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' semplice economia, ci sta, infatti mi sorprende che in tanti ancora pensino che questi non metteranno 1€ quando invece dovranno fare proprio questo e in tempi brevi anche, vedremo valanghe di investimenti nei prossimi anni con un Milan saldamente in Champions, solo così il Milan potrà arrivare a raddoppiare il proprio valore.


Non mi stupirei se in 2/3 anni questi investono 700/800 milioni nel mercato, anche se a me personalmente i soldi spesi così alla ***.o non piace.


----------



## shevchampions (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Reuters: i colloqui tra Investcorp ed Elliott per il Milan stanno procedendo sulla base di una valutazione di circa 1,18 mld di euro debiti inclusi. Investcorp potrebbe concordare l'acquisizione del Milan già questa settimana riferiscono fonti vicine alla trattativa.
> 
> Class CNBC: plausibile che il signing dell'operazione relativa alla cessione del Milan venga firmato entro fine mese. È quanto si apprende da una fonte vicina al dossier. Per il closing vero e proprio, bisognerà aspettare la fine del campionato
> 
> ...


Secondo me tutti voi sopravvalutate la necessità di un ritorno prettamente economico da parte di questi signori del Bahrein. 

Premesso che non sappiamo davvero chi e quale paese ci sia dietro, gli investimenti arabi nel calcio, a mio parere, dovrebbero essere analizzati anche da un'altra prospettiva, cioè quella politico finanziaria. Un esempio chiaro è quello dell'emiro del Qatar, che grazie al PSG è riuscito a portare infrastrutture e personale, a delocalizzare capitale in un paese che oltre al petrolio ha poco. E non sappiamo quale sarà il valore del petrolio tra poche decine di anni.

Secondo me il progetto è più complesso di rivendere il Milan al doppio per un ritorno economico. In ogni caso, concordo nel dire che per tutti questi motivi gli investimenti saranno ingenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perchè Elliott ha già messo 700 milioni nel Milan. Per come ragionano, di fronte ad un'offerta da 1,1 miliardi cedono. Sono un fondo speculativo a breve termine, mica hanno in mente di restare al Milan a lungo...
> 
> Elliott ha fatto il suo e alla fine possiamo dire che lo ha fatto bene, considerando come eravamo messi giusto qualche anno fa.
> 
> ...


eh si in questi giorni ho avuto modo di pensarci e cambiare idea. inizialmente ero più abbottonato.
adesso mi fila tutto in testa e sono abbastanza convinto che questi metteranno grano, come ero straconvinto che elliot non avrebbe messo neanche 1 euro.
vediamo come e quanto, perchè eludere il fpf non è un giochetto che puoi fare dall'oggi al domani, la crescita non sarà verticale. anche perchè con elio il fatturato in pratica non è cresciuto e qui partiamo un po' indietro.


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda inizialmente non avevo certezze, ma da quando ho saputo quanto vale il city (5 mld) sono convinto che chiunque ci sia dietro abbia l'obiettivo di spendere.
> ho sempre pensato che il milan non poteva far altro che esplodere in valore e fatturato, fisiologicamente, ed anche nei risultati sportivi.
> troppe potenzialità.
> per questo ridimensiono sempre abbastanza l'operato dei dirigenti...
> ...


Tutto dipende da quale sia il reale obiettivo dell’eventuale acquisto del Milan da parte di investcorp. 
Io alla storiella che qualcuno si svegli una mattina e decida di “riportare il Milan nell’Olimpo del calcio” faccio fatica a credere.
Anche spendere un miliardo per poi guadagnare con la rivendita mi sembra strano.
La cosa più probabile, a mio parere, è che il Milan possa essere una vetrina per attirare nuovi investitori e ampliare il giro d’affari extra-calcio. In tal caso, non potrebbero certo mettersi a bruciare soldi a destra e a manca. 
Poi magari il regista di tutto è qualche sceicco che vuole togliersi uno sfizio e allora il discorso cambia.


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh si in questi giorni ho avuto modo di pensarci e cambiare idea. inizialmente ero più abbottonato.
> adesso mi fila tutto in testa e sono abbastanza convinto che questi metteranno grano, come ero straconvinto che elliot non avrebbe messo neanche 1 euro.
> vediamo come e quanto, perchè eludere il fpf non è un giochetto che puoi fare dall'oggi al domani, la crescita non sarà verticale. *anche perchè con elio il fatturato in pratica non è cresciuto* e qui partiamo un po' indietro.


Oddio, con Elliot il fatturato non è cresciuto molto, ma è cresciuto, quest'anno si potrebbe toccare i 300M, lo scorso anno erano 240 M, ma abbiamo fatto solo una stagione in CL per di più solo nei gironi. Ma è chiaramente poco. Il prossimo anno se Investcom permetterà di poter fare un calciomercato non faraonico ma il giusto per migliorare quei buchi di rosa che abbiamo, anche solo superando il girone di CL e magari vincendo uno scudetto (ci basta davvero poco, in Italia non ci vuole chissà che fenomeni per vincere il tricolore) e con degli sponsor portati dai nuovi (avranno dei partners commerciali arabi no? Oltre la fatto che alcuni contratti come con FLy Emirates, possono essere ritrattati), il fatturato potrebbe anche aumentare a 350M a giugno 2023.


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei se in 2/3 anni questi investono 700/800 milioni nel mercato, anche se a me personalmente i soldi spesi così alla ***.o non piace.


Ne spendemmo 250 tipo e avevamo una squadra che non poteva arrivare nemmeno sesta nelle serie A del 2017, poi ne spendemmo diversi anche nel 2018 e 2019, tanti soldi per una squadra che non valeva nulla, ricordo Higuain, Piatek, Paquetà, ma non avevamo la certezza di arrivare quarti e forse nemmeno quinti, adesso è cambiato tanto, la squadra pure se non fa benissimo se la gioca per lo scudo, è da Champs senza fare molto e i tifosi hanno entusiasmo, siamo già tornati in Champions un anno e la situazione debitoria è ok, a questo Milan mancano gli investimenti che giustamente non sono stati fatti negli anni scorsi quando eravamo a tutti gli effetti un club tecnicamente fallito e da rifondare, ripulire, infatti Berlusca nella sua mafiata ci vendette appunto ad un fondo di investimenti (che subentra e prende il controllo di aziende tecnicamente fallite) perché sapevano benissismo che la narrativa del cinese buono e dello stato cinese dietro non avrebbe retto, ma avrebbe fatto il suo nel teatrino messo su, per dar da mangiare ai tifosi e ai media.
Le cifre di cui parli sono normali se vuoi tornare ad altissimi livelli, alla fine non sono tante partite, come sempre devi uscire vivo dal girone e poi nel doppio confronto te la puoi giocare sempre, le stesse squadre inglesi così come il Bayern caleranno più avanti, arrivano da lontano e hanno raccolto tanto, poi secondo me è questione di fame e di idee, se si lavora bene si arriva in fondo, rimani comunque il Milan e nel doppio confronto si sente il peso del club, si sente la storia.
Detto questo, se questi investono anche solo 150 mln all'anno in Serie A non ci prendono più, perché le altre partono da una base talmente pessima (debitoria o tecnica) che difficilmente riusciranno a starci dietro, figuriamoci se ne mettono 200 che poi vengono pure spesi bene per giocatori di altissimo livello...
La Juve, per dire, ha fatto andare via Dybala per prendere il serbo, serbo che tecnicamente non trascina e non può fare il Dybala, sono situazioni strane che nascono dal nulla, per una voglia di cambiare e resistere, ma valeva davvero la pena liberarsi di Dybala? per noi sarebbe serio cedere Leao per prendere un altro giocatorino? avrebbe senso prendere dentro un Kessie e formare tanti Kessie e lasciar perdere giocatori di qualità? noi ci distruggemmo l'esatto momento in cui sostituimmo Pirlo con De Jong, altri sono passati da Pogba a Zakaria, da Dybala a Vlahovic, ma approfittiamone, davvero, perché da quest'estate secondo me cambieranno tante cose e potremmo dare una bella botta a tutte le altre che dovranno fare i conti con il ridimensionamento e cessioni importanti, cose che noi abbiamo già vissuto per anni e anni mentre altre società prendevano dentro Ronaldo o facevano traffici poco chiari con i giovani.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh si in questi giorni ho avuto modo di pensarci e cambiare idea. inizialmente ero più abbottonato.
> adesso mi fila tutto in testa e sono abbastanza convinto che questi metteranno grano, come ero straconvinto che elliot non avrebbe messo neanche 1 euro.
> vediamo come e quanto, perchè eludere il fpf non è un giochetto che puoi fare dall'oggi al domani, la crescita non sarà verticale. anche perchè con elio il fatturato in pratica non è cresciuto e qui partiamo un po' indietro.


Si ci sono molti aspetti pratici dei quali è quasi impossibile avere idea. Staremo a vedere.

Ma il modo di trovare un po' di sponsor farlocchi in medio oriente non è poi cosi complicato, come anche qualche presunta "foundation".

Piu che mettere grano, il punto è fissare l'obiettivo. Elliott è sempre stato chiaro sul fatto che fosse risanare i conti e tornare stabilmente in Champions, il resto erano sogni piu generici.
Questi invece credo che certi sogni li considereranno obiettivi concreti. Io credo che avranno apertamente l'obiettivo di arrivare al top del calcio mondiale, altrimenti avrebbero preso un altro club non il Milan, e non avrebbero speso 1,2 miliardi. 
Chiaro che questo non puo essere un obiettivo a breve comunque, impiegheranno alcuni anni, inevitabile. Non bisogna illudersi troppo.

Sempre, ribadisco, senza sapere chi siano esattamente "questi", perchè potremmo scoprire che ci sia qualcuno di piu concreto di un fondo panarabo dietro questo acquisto.

Non so il mio è un discorso logico, poi nella pratica delle cose vedremo la realtà quale sarà.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Signing è vincolante, è un pre-contratto dove si fissano tutti gli accordi presi nella duediligence, nessuno dei due può più tirarsi indietro previo pesantissime somme da versare per aver interrotto la trattativa, dopo ci sono i giorni tecnici per completare il closing. Se firmano il Closing è virtualmente fatto.
> 
> Per farti un esempio, è quello che è accaduto quando Yongong Li comunicò di aver trovato i soldi tramite prestito di Elliot e quindi firmò il Signin con data di Closing il 13 aprile, un mese prima della data.
> 
> Se firmano venerdì, dopo l'ultima giornata firmano il Closing ma già Venerdì il Milan sarà virtualmente di Investcorp. E come aspettare la fine delle visite mediche di un giocatore appena comprato. Dopo le visite la firma. Dopo il passaggio di denaro la firma. Capito?


Molto chiaro ed esaustivo! Siamo al rush finale allora!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tutto dipende da quale sia il reale obiettivo dell’eventuale acquisto del Milan da parte di investcorp.
> Io alla storiella che qualcuno si svegli una mattina e decida di “riportare il Milan nell’Olimpo del calcio” faccio fatica a credere.
> Anche spendere un miliardo per poi guadagnare con la rivendita mi sembra strano.
> La cosa più probabile, a mio parere, è che il Milan possa essere una vetrina per attirare nuovi investitori e ampliare il giro d’affari extra-calcio. In tal caso, non potrebbero certo mettersi a bruciare soldi a destra e a manca.
> Poi magari il regista di tutto è qualche sceicco che vuole togliersi uno sfizio e allora il discorso cambia.


ma a chi i soldi non mancano può interessare anche prendere qualcosa a buon prezzo per tenerlo e poi si vedrà.
io se vedo un daytona a 5000 euro lo prendo, poi lo rivendo o lo tengo non lo so, ma so che è un buon investimento comunque.
alla fine io credo che il peggiore degli scenari sia questo.
se poi saremo il giochino di un cammellaro o un obiettivo di lucro tanto meglio. mettici anche che ti fai conoscere se riporti in alto il milan e per ora non conosco nessun cammellaro sfondo di soldi che non voglia metterli in mostra...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Secondo me tutti voi sopravvalutate la necessità di un ritorno prettamente economico da parte di questi signori del Bahrein.
> 
> Premesso che non sappiamo davvero chi e quale paese ci sia dietro, gli investimenti arabi nel calcio, a mio parere, dovrebbero essere analizzati anche da un'altra prospettiva, cioè quella politico finanziaria. Un esempio chiaro è quello dell'emiro del Qatar, che grazie al PSG è riuscito a portare infrastrutture e personale, a delocalizzare capitale in un paese che oltre al petrolio ha poco. E non sappiamo quale sarà il valore del petrolio tra poche decine di anni.
> 
> Secondo me il progetto è più complesso di rivendere il Milan al doppio per un ritorno economico. In ogni caso, concordo nel dire che per tutti questi motivi gli investimenti saranno ingenti.


bè ma InvestCorp è un Fondo di investimento, non un Fondo Sovrano di proprietà di una famiglia reale che non sa che farsene con i soldi. Quindi l'obiettivo è il ritorno economico.


----------



## sacchino (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ne spendemmo 250 tipo e avevamo una squadra che non poteva arrivare nemmeno sesta nelle serie A del 2017, poi ne spendemmo diversi anche nel 2018 e 2019, tanti soldi per una squadra che non valeva nulla, ricordo Higuain, Piatek, Paquetà, ma non avevamo la certezza di arrivare quarti e forse nemmeno quinti, adesso è cambiato tanto, la squadra pure se non fa benissimo se la gioca per lo scudo, è da Champs senza fare molto e i tifosi hanno entusiasmo, siamo già tornati in Champions un anno e la situazione debitoria è ok, a questo Milan mancano gli investimenti che giustamente non sono stati fatti negli anni scorsi quando eravamo a tutti gli effetti un club tecnicamente fallito e da rifondare, ripulire, infatti Berlusca nella sua mafiata ci vendette appunto ad un fondo di investimenti (che subentra e prende il controllo di aziende tecnicamente fallite) perché sapevano benissismo che la narrativa del cinese buono e dello stato cinese dietro non avrebbe retto, ma avrebbe fatto il suo nel teatrino messo su, per dar da mangiare ai tifosi e ai media.
> Le cifre di cui parli sono normali se vuoi tornare ad altissimi livelli, alla fine non sono tante partite, come sempre devi uscire vivo dal girone e poi nel doppio confronto te la puoi giocare sempre, le stesse squadre inglesi così come il Bayern caleranno più avanti, arrivano da lontano e hanno raccolto tanto, poi secondo me è questione di fame e di idee, se si lavora bene si arriva in fondo, rimani comunque il Milan e nel doppio confronto si sente il peso del club, si sente la storia.
> Detto questo, se questi investono anche solo 150 mln all'anno in Serie A non ci prendono più, perché le altre partono da una base talmente pessima (debitoria o tecnica) che difficilmente riusciranno a starci dietro, figuriamoci se ne mettono 200 che poi vengono pure spesi bene per giocatori di altissimo livello...
> La Juve, per dire, ha fatto andare via Dybala per prendere il serbo, serbo che tecnicamente non trascina e non può fare il Dybala, sono situazioni strane che nascono dal nulla, per una voglia di cambiare e resistere, ma valeva davvero la pena liberarsi di Dybala? per noi sarebbe serio cedere Leao per prendere un altro giocatorino? avrebbe senso prendere dentro un Kessie e formare tanti Kessie e lasciar perdere giocatori di qualità? noi ci distruggemmo l'esatto momento in cui sostituimmo Pirlo con De Jong, altri sono passati da Pogba a Zakaria, da Dybala a Vlahovic, ma approfittiamone, davvero, perché da quest'estate secondo me cambieranno tante cose e potremmo dare una bella botta a tutte le altre che dovranno fare i conti con il ridimensionamento e cessioni importanti, cose che noi abbiamo già vissuto per anni e anni mentre altre società prendevano dentro Ronaldo o facevano traffici poco chiari con i giovani.


Sono d'accordo con te, anche se i 250 milioni spesi da Mirabelli in una sessione erano obbligati avevamo in rosa 8 del vivaio, 4 prestiti secchi e qualche parametro zero, bisognava dunque patrimonializzare la rosa. Già solo quest'anno con 200 milioni di investimento prendi Nunez 70, Botman 35 , Asensio 25 con l'arrivo di Adli ed il rientro di Pobega il resto lo usi per sistemare alcuni contratti, cerchi di far ripensare Kessie o lo sostituisci e sistemi qualche situazione tipo il vice Teo.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma a chi i soldi non mancano può interessare anche prendere qualcosa a buon prezzo per tenerlo e poi si vedrà.
> io se vedo un daytona a 5000 euro lo prendo, poi lo rivendo o lo tengo non lo so, ma so che è un buon investimento comunque.
> alla fine io credo che il peggiore degli scenari sia questo.
> se poi saremo il giochino di un cammellaro o un obiettivo di lucro tanto meglio. mettici anche che ti fai conoscere se riporti in alto il milan e per ora non conosco nessun cammellaro sfondo di soldi che non voglia metterli in mostra...


Ni, non è un esempio azzeccato, il daytona se lo lasci in un cassetto non si svaluta, mentre una società di calcio se non la finanzi a dovere nel giro di qualche anno si svaluta.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> chi tratta elliot come un benefattore si ricordi che da questa vicenda guadagnerà un sacco di soldi e visibilità.
> chi lo critica per la politica sappia che è grazie a questa che adesso passiamo a dei cammellari pieni di grano.
> chi pensa che i cammellari sperperino senza ritorno sbagia di grosso.
> chi pensa che smiliardare come fatto da psg e city sia senza ritorno..... be sbaglia anche lui.
> ...


Senti ma... Se va secondo logica anche quest'anno (toccandomi le balle, ovvio), sei d'accordo o no sul fatto che le "gestione" Elliot sará ricordata come un periodo d'oro... Si, ma nerazzurro caxxo! Di tutto il resto ai tifosi frega zero.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Aprile 2022)

Qualcuno é male informato: l'AC Milan non ha debiti.


----------



## Gunnar67 (27 Aprile 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, anche se i 250 milioni spesi da Mirabelli in una sessione erano obbligati avevamo in rosa 8 del vivaio, 4 prestiti secchi e qualche parametro zero, bisognava dunque patrimonializzare la rosa. Già solo quest'anno con 200 milioni di investimento prendi Nunez 70, Botman 35 , Asensio 25 con l'arrivo di Adli ed il rientro di Pobega il resto lo usi per sistemare alcuni contratti, cerchi di far ripensare Kessie o lo sostituisci e sistemi qualche situazione tipo il vice Teo.


Asensio? Ma per caritá. Oggi ho sentito parlare di Mahrez: ecco, cosi si inizia a ragionare.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Aprile 2022)

Ho letto tutti i commenti e condivido pensieri ed entusiasmi com'è ovvio che sìa,ma inviterei a tenere i piedi ben saldi per terra,perché è ancora tutto da vedere se con i soldi in mano qualcuno non si riveli un "Leonardo",quel Leonardo tanto deriso per la gestione pessima del portafoglio Psg.


----------



## numero 3 (27 Aprile 2022)

Continuo a non capire la notizia dei 10 anni, non sono esperto di finanza ma dare una data di scadenza non conviene a nessuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ho letto tutti i commenti e condivido pensieri ed entusiasmi com'è ovvio che sìa,ma inviterei a tenere i piedi ben saldi per terra,perché è ancora tutto da vedere se con i soldi in mano qualcuno non si riveli un "Leonardo",quel Leonardo tanto deriso per la gestione pessima del portafoglio Psg.


Perdonami la franchezza, ma mi piace molto leggerti quindi mi permetto sto appunto, quando si parla di Maldini hai davvero sempre il fucile spianato.. Non capisco veramente sto odio viscerale che hai verso Paolo.. Boh..ma non perdi mai un'occasione per criticarlo in ogni cosa..


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perdonami la franchezza, ma mi piace molto leggerti quindi mi permetto sto appunto, quando si parla di Maldini hai davvero sempre il fucile spianato.. Non capisco veramente sto odio viscerale che hai verso Paolo.. Boh..ma non perdi mai un'occasione per criticarlo in ogni cosa..


No,ti sbagli,non odio nessuno,se c'è da elogiare lo faccio senza problemi,potrei piuttosto ribaltare la domanda: sei sicuro che sarete pronti a criticare il suo operato qualora vi deludesse?Poi figurati,accetto le critiche ci mancherebbe,siamo quì a parlare di Milan e ci sta lo scambio di opinioni.


----------

